# 3M black quartz T grade



## marrow (Feb 4, 2007)

15$ for 50 lbs is very cheap. They have to order this stuff in quantity and perhaps you got the end bag of a previous shipment or something. It is 30 to 40 bucks a bag here and this is the home of 3M. Go tot the 3M homepage and it will eventually lead you to a list of distributors in your area.


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

kvntran said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I bought some 3M black quartz T grade about 18 months ago for about $15.00/50lbs. Today, I called the same place and they wanted $45.00 for the same thing! Does anyone else experience such a huge price increase?
> I'm looking for some more quartz in Southern California. Does any member here know a good source? Thanks in advance.
> ...


no they cant increase the price that much ..:angryfire around here still same price 18/bag ..but the order need to be more than 50$ .

have you tried to call around?
http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/ColorQuartz/HomePage/Products/Buy/

but as the sametime i heard so cal hobby got a really hard time to get some 3M 
good luck to you kev


----------



## yogi1974 (Jan 31, 2009)

Try Mason Mart they are located in Montclair, Ca. I lost their info, but should be able to find them online...Back in Dec. I paid $19. a sack


----------



## kvntran (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you all for all the leads and info.

Marrow, Kali: Yes, I tried that link, called dozen of places, many refused to sell to the public. I even tried the same place again just to be sure I got a different rep, and yes, it was 45.00

Yogi1974: Thanks, Monclair isn't bad, it's about 2 hours drive from where I am. I will try to search some more though.

If I get lucky and find a source for $15.00, I will post it here.

Kevin


----------



## kvntran (Feb 16, 2008)

I called Mason Mart in Montclair and they do have quartz for $18.xx/50lbs, cash only.

Still no luck finding anything in San Diego.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

I paid about $18 for 50 lbs. Another place was slightly more, $20 or so. $45 is ridiculous.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Agreed. I paid $22 for a bag in the Tampa, FL area a few years ago.


----------



## 6t5Goat (Jan 17, 2008)

I just today paid 34 bucks a bag in Baltimore..


----------



## justinq (Dec 6, 2006)

Does anyone have any idea where to find this stuff in Michigan, or any place that ships it? According to 3M's website, the closest distributor to me is in Cleveland. I'm not really into the idea of a 6 hour round trip to get some, but I'm really interested in using this.


----------



## jeepn4x4 (Jan 27, 2008)

I just ordered 4 bags from this place. http://www.vbpstore.com/50-lb-bag-of-3m-color-quartz.html They are getting rid of their stock and selling it at $24.80 per bag shipped to your door. They didn't have any black left so I ordered buff to mix with the 3 bags of black I currently have. They did charge a $12 pallet charge for my 4 bags.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

justinq said:


> Does anyone have any idea where to find this stuff in Michigan, or any place that ships it? According to 3M's website, the closest distributor to me is in Cleveland. I'm not really into the idea of a 6 hour round trip to get some, but I'm really interested in using this.


As far as I know - from my search last year - no one in Michigan carries Color Quartz of any color. Try calling Cleveland and see if they will ship. By the way, if they will break it down, 45 lbs will fit in the $13.95 flat rate USPS box.


----------



## kvntran (Feb 16, 2008)

justinq said:


> Does anyone have any idea where to find this stuff in Michigan, or any place that ships it? According to 3M's website, the closest distributor to me is in Cleveland. I'm not really into the idea of a 6 hour round trip to get some, but I'm really interested in using this.


The 3M website will show you very limited number of places you can get. Try using yahoo's yellow page, and search for Pool Plastering. You will get a bunch of numbers, simply call them if you can buy from them, if not, ask them if they know where to buy. There's a good chance that someone will tell you a local contractor that has them. 
When you find a source, please post it up here to help other hobbyists. Good luck.

Kevin


----------



## CaseywithMasonMart (Sep 4, 2009)

*3M Color Quartz*

Kevin,

Be happy to sell you some 3M. The price has gone up since you paid for it 1.5 years ago, but not $45.00 per bag. 

Call Bud on Tuesday at (909) 433-0280 and he will give you a much lower price than $45.00.

Have a great holiday.

Casey Nicholson
National Sales Manager, Mason Mart


----------



## yogi1974 (Jan 31, 2009)

I heard 3M is discontinuing the Colorquartz line...so get it now before it is gone...
http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/ColorQuartz/HomePage/


----------



## navyscuba (Jul 25, 2009)

jeepn4x4 said:


> I just ordered 4 bags from this place. They are getting rid of their stock and selling it at $24.80 per bag shipped to your door. They didn't have any black left so I ordered buff to mix with the 3 bags of black I currently have. They did charge a $12 pallet charge for my 4 bags.



I just order the last of it from this place and it was on a bucket because the bag broke. I got lucky. They don't have anymore either T or S grade.


----------



## Kisho3 (Nov 26, 2009)

Why won't they distribute it to like home depot etc? Or locally? I mean they do some locally but not a lot.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Kisho3 said:


> Why won't they distribute it to like home depot etc? Or locally? I mean they do some locally but not a lot.


Because they sell to contractors in bulk. Its used in pools and whatnot, pallets at a time not bags. When selling it wholesale and to contractors different tax codes are in place as far as I know. I had the same problem, a local place literally up the street (IN A STRIP MALL complex!!) Wouldn't sell me any. 

Now why they also didn't start selling it at home depot as sand... thats a different story I guess... 

Now the product has phased out it seems. They've got similar products though.

-Andrew


----------



## Kisho3 (Nov 26, 2009)

A Hill said:


> Because they sell to contractors in bulk. Its used in pools and whatnot, pallets at a time not bags. When selling it wholesale and to contractors different tax codes are in place as far as I know. I had the same problem, a local place literally up the street (IN A STRIP MALL complex!!) Wouldn't sell me any.
> 
> Now why they also didn't start selling it at home depot as sand... thats a different story I guess...
> 
> ...


 Andrew! Would you mine telling us/me the name of those "similar" brands? Are they expensive?


----------

